# Surround decoder: 5.1 multi-channel sound for 2-channel CD



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody!
I have found a new way to listen to classical CDs with my 5.1 surround sound system. Previously I decided to use the "Dolby Pro Logic II" surround decoder but currently my own favorite is "DTS Neo:6" (surround decoder). It enables 6-channel surround sound with greater dynamic range. The "Enchancer" feature of my Yamaha amplifier expands generally narrow sound field of the 2-channel recording. The results are very pleasant, indeed. 
Do you have similar experiences with surround decoders?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Luukas said:


> Hello everybody!
> I have found a new way to listen to classical CDs with my 5.1 surround sound system. Previously I decided to use the "Dolby Pro Logic II" surround decoder but currently my own favorite is "DTS Neo:6" (surround decoder). It enables 6-channel surround sound with greater dynamic range. The "Enchancer" feature of my Yamaha amplifier expands generally narrow sound field of the 2-channel recording. The results are very pleasant, indeed.
> Do you have similar experiences with surround decoders?


Interesting that you bring that up: I use the Yamaha Digital Sound Projector YSP-1 for my video/flatscreen system: it has a selection of various surround setting and I find that the DTS Neo 6 provides the most 'live' broad sound field.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My current AVRs are both >10 years old, and neither is a Yamaha. I have never found that switching amongst the various surround sound modes offered does much in the way that I would want to keep. The 'stadium' modes in both AVRs are particularly undesireable


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't care for these upmixing techniques that enhance a stereo signal to surround. To my ears true surround sounds much better, for both movies and music. 
I'd rather listen to multi channel stereo instead (outputs the stereo signal to all speakers), far more suitable for music.


----------

